# Lightroom Performance On MacBook Air



## JohnD19 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi there. I'm interested in any feedback or experiences using a MacBook Air to run Lightroom while traveling.
Thanks.


----------



## Zenon (Apr 21, 2018)

I purcashed the cheapest Air I could find. 1.6 GHz, Core i5 and 4 GB Ram. It was mostly fine for me. SSD drive so for everything it was faster than my 5 year old iMac with 8 GB Ram (recently updated to 16). Files were stored on an external drive. I did not mass edit so single  files were no issue but did not notice any bogging at export . I really didn't do a lot brush or filter work and I usually don't when I travel. We were in Portugal for a month in Feb.           

The only thing I did not like was the screen size. I had trouble judging image sharpness.  Perhaps a retna display may have helped or maybe I'm just getting old and too used to a 21" screen. Sometimes I had to move the dock to the right. I did say to my wife I'd like bigger sized screen but the air is sure handy for travel. Short trips the Air, long trips with a Pro but then that creates a new set of issues with a 3rd device.


----------



## Replytoken (Apr 22, 2018)

I suspect that the 13.3 would be better for LR than the 11.6, but neither are really great for color critical work as the screens are TN and have limited color gamut in comparison with many of the IPS panel laptops on the market today.

--Ken


----------



## x Aperture (Apr 25, 2018)

I have started using a Blue Tooth connected Magic Mouse to control the Mac Book Pro (if I am working at a flat surface (as opposed to be perched on my lap) ) I find this gives the best of control and is identical to working with the Mac Pro (real style)


----------



## Gnits (Apr 25, 2018)

I avoid battery dependent devices (ie mouse and keyboard) because I get unpredictable behaviour as the battery weakens, and always happens when I am under most pressure.  Just a consideration and everyone's workflow is different.


----------

